# SATA zu 6 Pin PCI-E Adapter



## GenderalTeamPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir von CSL-Computer einen PC zusammenstellen lassen, ich wollte jedoch meine eigene Grafikkarte einbauen, deswegen habe ich auch keine dazu bestellt.
Das große Problem ist nun, dass ich bei dem Netzteil kein PCI-E 6 Pin Anschluss habe und mir einen Adapter holen will (1x SATA zu 1x 6 Pin) und nun bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher ob ich so einem Adapter vertrauen kann oder er vlt Schäden an meiner GraKa verursacht.

GraKa: GTX 650 1GB
CPU: i7-4770
2x Lüfter (für CPU und noch vorne einer, die von GPU und Netzteil nicht mitgezählt)
8GB DDR3 Ram 1333mhz
Mainboard: MSI H81M-P33
Netzteil: von CSL selber gemacht mit 400W max.

der Adapter: 15pol Stecker zu 6pin von SATA NETZTEIL zu PCI-E GRAFIKKARTE STROM ADAPTER NEU | eBay


----------



## Scalon (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde wenn überhaupt einen Molex auf PCIe Adapter nehmen, die meistens der Karte beiliegen. Normalerweise schaut man vorher ob die Kabel passen um sich das Gefrickel mit den Adaptern zu sparen  Kurzum: den Adapter würde ich weder kaufen noch verwenden


----------



## Goyoma (9. Mai 2014)

Du lässt dir einen Rechner zusammenstellen, mit einem Netzteil OHNE einen einzigen 6 Pin?! 

Das ist alles andere als toll..

Nun gut, wie schon gesagt, wenn dann Mex auf 6 Pin.


----------



## GenderalTeamPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antworten, jedoch habe ich keinen freien Molex nur Sata und ein Adapter war bei meiner GraKa nicht dabei.

PS: Es hat mich selbst gewundert warum kein PCI-E Anschluss dabei war, ich hab die Firma aber schon angeschrieben.


----------



## Goyoma (9. Mai 2014)

Okay.

Das ist eigentlich ein Zeichen das das Netzteil nicht das beste ist, wenn nicht einmal ein simpler 6 Pin dabei ist..

Und bei einenm schönen 4770 ist das nicht vorteilhaft :/


----------



## GenderalTeamPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Jap das denk ich auch, wollt mir eigentlich noch ne GTX 780 holen -.- denke mal das ein neues Netzteil erstma das wichtigste ist.
Mal sehen ob CSL antwortet und den PC vlt umbaut, aber danke nochmal ich werd den Adapter nur temporär nutzen (brauch PC für Schule, Programmieren, etc.)und dann bald ein neues Netzteil holen auch wenn das ein heiden spaß wird das alles zu verkabeln


----------



## Goyoma (9. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es gut, dass du es einsiehst, das ein neues Netzteil das wichtigste wäre was du als nächstes Upgradest.

Eine 780 mit deinem 4770 ist eine wahnsinnig gute Kombi, aber wenn das Netzteil dann nach paar Tagen oder Wochen durchfliegt, hast du auch nichts gekonnt und musst dein System als gesamtes Neu aufsetzen, da deine Restharsware warscheinlich mit ins Leere gezogen wird :/

Ach Quatsch, verkabeln ist nicht schwer, ist ja nicht so ein gefriemel wie bei dem Frontpanelanschlüssen, aber die muss man ja nur bei einem Boardwechsel umstöpseln


----------



## Combi (9. Mai 2014)

hol dir lieber für 40 euro ein gutes netzteil dazu.
dann kannst du auch sicher sein,dass die graka dann nicht abfackelt....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2014)

Da willst du noch Kohle für raus hauen? Kauf einfach selbst ein brauchbares NT und baue es selbst ein. Wobei ich eher den ganzen PC stornieren würde wenn ich die Zusammenstellung sehe. Was steht denn auf dem NT Sticker ( Hersteller und Modellbezeichnung )? Die paar Strippen vom NT sind in 2 Minuten angeklemmt


----------



## GenderalTeamPlay (9. Mai 2014)

Ich kauf mir ein brauchbares Netzteil noch übers Wochenende.
Den PC will ich denen aber auch nicht so wirklich zurückgeben, wer weiß was die noch so einbauen 
nochmal Danke an alle!


----------



## Goyoma (9. Mai 2014)

Gern geschehen, sag uns aber erstmal welches Netztil du holen willst.

Ich wäre für ein bequiet System Power 7 500 Watt von bequiet (wenn es für den kleinen Geldbeutel sein soll)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn du noch Beratungsbedarf hast wegen dem NT dann wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit bevor man noch einen Fehlkauf startet


----------



## Goyoma (9. Mai 2014)

Finde ich auch.

Wenn du dich für eins entschieden hast was dir gefällt dann poste den Link dazu hier rein und wir schauen ea uns sofort an!


----------



## Legacyy (9. Mai 2014)

Gib den Fertig-Schrott einfach zurück und lass dir von uns was anständiges zusammenstellen.
Wäre die beste Lösung und du bekommst hochwertigere hardware für weniger Geld.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2014)

GenderalTeamPlay schrieb:


> Netzteil: von CSL selber gemacht mit 400W max.


 Also mit anderen Worten möchtest du gern sowas machen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MkBIXiHAqo

Sorry, aber du gibst fast 300€ für 'ne CPU und dann hast so ein billiges Schrott Netzteil drin?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

Ist ja quasi ein Fertigkettenrechner. Kein vernünftiger Anbieter hätte einen 4770 ohne K im Angebot und würde den mit so einem Billigboard verknüppeln. Da fällt dann so ein klingeltrafo auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht


----------



## Zomg (10. Mai 2014)

Nun irgendwie müssen solche Firmen ja auch überleben, wenn man es sich schon nicht traut einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen, kann man sich hier im Forum immer erkundigen und bekommt meist gute Ratschläge und Zusammenstellungen für jedes Budget. Die kannst du dann z.B. für ich glaube 50(?) Groschen bei Alternate zusammentackern lassen und da bin ich mir recht sicher, dass das nicht der einzige Anbieter ist. Weil mit ziemlich hoher Sicherheit ist die einzige wertvolle Komponente in deinem PC die CPU ;D... Und da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher da ich schon an paar CSL Rechnern nachdoktorn durfte...


----------

